# M&P compact magazine fit?



## tedtf (Sep 5, 2009)

Recently purchased an M&P compact in 9mm. Was at the range this weekend and the magazines seem to fit "loosely" in the gun when full of rounds. This common?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Mine was the same way, one of the things I didn't like about it, I could feel the mag shifting when I shot it.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

VAMarine said:


> Mine was the same way, one of the things I didn't like about it, I could feel the mag shifting when I shot it.


If they make them snug they don't like to fall free when a rapid reload is necessary such as during a fire fight. They are combat weapons by design. As designed the mag should drop free without assistance any time the release is pushed amd the gun is upright allowing you to concentrate on grabbing a replacement and slamming it home. Any rattle noises while shooting will probably be covered up by the Boom Boom Boom.

tumbleweed


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There's a difference between a little bit of play and what I felt in the MP9c, there's been plenty of room on every other auto I've owned for the mag to drop free without it feeling like it's doing the hula in my mag well.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

VAMarine said:


> There's a difference between a little bit of play and what I felt in the MP9c, there's been plenty of room on every other auto I've owned for the mag to drop free without it feeling like it's doing the hula in my mag well.


You can always customize it with a hammer and punch. A bump or two on each side might tighten it up.

S&W might do something for you but I expect if it is fully functional although loose they will not want to.

They have provided excellent warranty service for all real defects I am aware of. Give them a call and find out what they will or will not do about it.

Good luck

tumbleweed


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TOF said:


> You can always customize it with a hammer and punch. A bump or two on each side might tighten it up.
> 
> S&W might do something for you but I expect if it is fully functional although loose they will not want to.
> 
> ...


If you notice, my original post was past tense. I no longer have the gun....not because of the mag fit issue, but a combination of factors.

Regarding the loose fit of the mags, when the M&P line came out, there was an issue with the mag catches being out of spec and mags were falling out of the gun. It is possible that the OP might have gotten an older gun and the mag catch might not be engaging correctly allowing for some play.

I don't think the OP is having that issue. My mags fit loose, but when using the mag with the pinky rest it wasn't so bad. The gun ran well for me despite the loose mag, my only gripe about it was that with the non-extended mag, your pinky would rest under the mag and due to the play of the mag the gun could shift somewhat in your hand making a consistent grip almost impossible to acheive.


----------

